

Ask HN: Any India (specially Ahmedabad, Gujarat) People out there? - rick_2047

I was just curious if there are any HN users from India. I haven't seen a lot of things about indian startups here but that shouldn't necessarily mean there is nobody from India.<p>It would be wickedly cool to talk to some of you just to know the startup scene in India, specially gujarat.
======
amk
I am in Bangalore. And you can startups everywhere here! There's like 5 on
every street in every locality! I am a final year engineering student and I
have already worked in 3 different startups(out of which only one went totally
bust).

~~~
rick_2047
Banglore has always been the silicon valley of India. May be I will come there
to get a summer internship if I can. Do you know any electronics related
startup that will give internship to second/third year students? Somewhere I
could actually learn?

~~~
amk
Actually, there are tons of software related startups. Good electronics
startups would be a little harder to find. I will look around and let you
know.

